# Snappy the turtle



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a pond and recently saw a snapping turtle that of course I had to name Snappy! I don't know anything about snapping turtles and am wandering if maybe Snappy might have some babies around! Is there anything I should look for so I can make sure nothing happens to them?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

If snappy is a she, she will leave the pond and go dig a hole for her eggs somewhere. My mother called me last year and said a snapping turtle was laying eggs in her yard and the nearest pond is about a half mile from her. Glad to see someone being kind to snapping turtles. I just love them!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I try to take care of any animal visitors! I wish a few ducks would come lol


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I love having native critters visit,not to keen on the snakes though. We often have Bandicoots and Pretty Face Wallabies on our lawn Possums and sugar gliders around the house and yes be get all sorts of birds and even a beautiful big Barn owl and have even seen Emu ! Coming home late one night we were surprised by a Koala and we're happy we have them in the area.Even now there are Rainbow Lorikeets in a flowering tree in our garden


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have two families of barn swallows that build nests in my barn in the same places every year! They are super sweet and let me near their chicks! They hate the cat tho lol anyways one of the families has the worst nest they build it poorly and have three chicks every time well they never live till adult hood cause the nest doesn't hold up! I'm still trying to figure out how to teach the parents to build a better nest! Both families always have three chicks but this year one had..... four! I only named one of the chicks cause it hatched first and was very let's say energetic but a few days ago I found Disco out of the nest!!!!! It was so sad you could tell the parents were sad! I buried him before my cat got to him!!!  I really need to name the families but I just can't pick out great names for them any suggestions?


----------

